# Scotch Tape



## Digger (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you think the chemicals on the sticky side of scotch tape would be any harm to nymphs. In a pinch, I'm using a few bits of tape inside the enclosure - sticky side againest the ceiling (not exposed to nymph feet. Anybody used scotch tape now or in the past??

Thanks!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 21, 2013)

I know it is acetone in the sticky side of scotch tape, wether or not harmful, idk, probably?


----------



## aNisip (Jan 21, 2013)

I have used it to repair holes, no problem (sticky side not exposed)


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2013)

I avoid tape. They always seem to get caught in it somehow.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 21, 2013)

Normal wear and tear from frass, insect parts, and misting, can eventually cause a part of the tape to lift. That is when it can get dangerous. I would worry more about a nymph getting stuck then I would about what the tape has on the sticky side.

I use low temperature glue to seal holes and hold furnishings in place. With a little pressure, the glue will probably pop right off without leaving a sticky residue that is hard to remove.


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 21, 2013)

With one of the first creos that I had, one of the nymphs got stuck on the tape that was used to hold all the containers together. It was almost as if it was looking to get stuck.


----------



## Digger (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks all. This is a temporary use for a day or two. They're not at all exposed to the sticky side. I was only concerned about any potential toxins in the tape leeching into the air.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 21, 2013)

When I feel tape is the best way to go for a small fix I use duct tape(mans best friend :lol: ) it's much more water resistant and lasts many times longer if needed, of coarse hot glue gets the nod for a long term fix.


----------

